# red oak flooring for smoker



## dolphage2 (Apr 10, 2010)

My son just had red oak flooring put in his house. I have a lot of the scrap pieces and wanted to use them for my smoker. The installer said it was raw oak and was not treated with anything. After he installed it he stained it and sealed it himself. Does anyone out there know for a fact that raw oak flooring it not treated with any chemicals. I sure would like to use it but if I don't know for sure it's going in the fireplace. Thanks in advance
Randy


----------



## bill in mn (Apr 10, 2010)

I would put it in the fire place.If you look at the stamp on it this tells the manufacture and sometimes what lot ,run and milling. If there isn't a stamp then you could probably use it.I know the stamp isn't much but its not wood its ink. my $.02 bill


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 10, 2010)

If it is untreated, then yeah. Red Oak is a great wood to use. In fact, several lump charcoal companies routinely use scrap hardwood flooring pieces in their bags when they make lump charcoal, cowboy brand is one of them. As long as it has not had chemicals applied to it and it just kiln dried, your fine.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 10, 2010)

I really don't know why they would treat it with anything, but you hear it all the time.
 Now if it was an prefinished product that's a different story.
I'd burn it.
Sometimes the big box stores have hardwood lumber that is sanded 4 sides and I would bet that some of it may have some filler added before sanding to tighten up the open grain, that might not be the best for you. .


----------



## dolphage2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks to all for your response. Upon further review I noticed the wood is machined stamped by North Wood Flooring in Wisconsin. All indications show that it's in milled in it's raw state and shipped out that way. I'm calling the company Monday to verify. Thank you for all of your input......it helped a great deal.


----------

